# I'm soooo tired



## Jacaranda_wifey (Sep 23, 2014)

untitled-53 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr


c&c welcome


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 23, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2014)

Bwhahahahahahaaa....   What a great capture!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Sep 23, 2014)

Ty Tirediron - poor little momma was exhausted.  Watched her for hours running up and down the tree, knocking acorns out, plucking the pine needles out and running them back to wherever she was hiding them….poor little thing lol


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2014)

I was amused to see this!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 23, 2014)

It's funny that she sleeps with her tail up.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh my goodness, how hilarious is that?  You don't get much chance to capture an image like that; well done!


----------



## pjaye (Sep 24, 2014)

Absolutely hilarious Great capture.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep, very good capture.  Evocative too.  How many of us didn't want to do the same after a hard day?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 24, 2014)

Absolutely funny.

I was half expecting a photo of your hubby in the back of his pickup truck knocked out like that after a wedding shoot with you ... lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 24, 2014)

Best squirrel pic ever,  hands down.


----------



## mishele (Sep 24, 2014)

Somebody should tell her that, that's not such a good place to take a nap!! 
Great capture, not something you see everyday!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Sep 24, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Absolutely funny.
> 
> I was half expecting a photo of your hubby in the back of his pickup truck knocked out like that after a wedding shoot with you ... lol




lol astro - now that would be a good one….I do have a pic of hubby sleeping in the car on our trip to mammoth when we decided spur of the moment to camp in the truck *  note to self - mistake #1 lol


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 24, 2014)

Love it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 24, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Absolutely funny.
> 
> I was half expecting a photo of your hubby in the back of his pickup truck knocked out like that after a wedding shoot with you ... lol



Our wedding shoot was cancelled btw.  They decided to elope this past weekend.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 24, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely funny.
> ...


Bummer


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Sep 24, 2014)

I received this video today and thought it was in line with my little squirrel…..I can't take credit for the video however, but hope you enjoy it.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 24, 2014)

Just adorable


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 24, 2014)

very cool,  haha


----------



## baturn (Sep 24, 2014)

Right place and time and prepared - priceless!! Great capture.


----------



## BillM (Sep 24, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## kundalini (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome shot!


I'm so tired, I haven't slept a wink
I'm so tired, my mind is on the blink
I wonder should I get up and fix myself a drink
No, no, no

I'm so tired I don't know what to do
I'm so tired my mind is set on you
I wonder should I call you but I know what you'd do

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind

I'm so tired, I'm feeling so upset
Although I'm so tired I'll have another cigarette
And curse Sir Walter Raleigh
He was such a stupid get

You'd say I'm putting you on
But it's no joke, it's doing me harm
You know I can't sleep, I can't stop my brain
You know it's three weeks, I'm going insane
You know I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind
I'd give you everything I've got
For a little peace of mind


----------



## TJNY (Sep 27, 2014)

Awe.   I have something in common with that squirrel!


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

Jacaranda_wifey said:


> untitled-53 by Jacaranda Photos - Wifey, on Flickr
> 
> 
> c&c welcome



awwwwwww, tired squirrel))nya~


----------

